# Anyone bought from Philadelphia Luthier Supplies & shipped to Canada?



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm in need of a nickel roller bridge, and they have a couple of styles available in the $15-16 USD range. In the past, I've bought stuff from them, shipped to a WA mail drop, then picked up and brought back myself through customs. Obviously that won't happen again for who knows how long...
Their shipping FAQ states "We ship the majority of our international shipments using a USPS international consolidator (Ascendia USA). The economy international shipping service usually arrives within 2-4 weeks and would be delivered by your local postal carriers."
If I read this correctly, the parcel should arrive via Canada Post with at most, the possible $10 fee. I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who's ordered from them, as to delivery carrier/fees.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I order from them once in a while. I've never paid any taxes for anything. Pretty sure it is all USPS unless they changed it recently. A lot of US retailers seem to be switching to UPS E-packet which never gets charged either as it all comes through Canada Post.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I ordered from them maybe 2018 ? and it all went fine ... now ? I'm not so sure ..


----------



## Vinlander (Jun 4, 2011)

In the past probably a couple years ago at least 2 or 3 times including 2 machined steel bridges for a Les Paul and an SG and I never paid any duty though USPS


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Never paid and duty and the shipping fees were reasonable. Great place for filtertron stuff.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought about $50 in parts from them 2 years ago and I remember it coming in with Canada Post and no extra fees, not even taxes.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

I ordered a notched straight edge and string action gauge from them February 12. Arrived via USPS/Canada Post in about 2 weeks. No taxes or duties for me!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Dave B4 said:


> I ordered a notched straight edge and string action gauge from them February 12. Arrived via USPS/Canada Post in about 2 weeks. No taxes or duties for me!


Custom check more invoices since one (?) year than before to collect duty and taxes. You never know if you'll have to pay.

I never order from Philadelphia Luthier. Did you try to find your part from Canada ?









Cosmo Music - Search Results







cosmomusic.ca







https://www.solomusicgear.com/product-category/parts-2/bridges/guitar-bridges/page/3/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I ordered some custom truss rod covers from them about a yr and a half ago...USPS to CP...no duties/taxes...IIRC it was about 3 wks for them to show up


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got $60 in small parts from them earlier this month. Came faster than expected through USPS/Canada Post. No border charges.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I use them instead of StewMac frequently. Much faster shipping!


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Very positive experience for me as well. I’m ordering from them fairly often when either Allparts or StewMac are out of the stuff I need.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I've bought from them numerous times. Never paid duty. I purchased via their ebay store mostly.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Latole said:


> Custom check more invoices since one (?) year than before to collect duty and taxes. You never know if you'll have to pay.
> 
> I never order from Philadelphia Luthier. Did you try to find your part from Canada ?
> 
> ...


i'll keep Solo in mind next time. Thanks!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Latole said:


> Did you try to find your part from Canada ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm after nickel; none of the Canadian stores stocking them listed that finish, only chrome...


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

I've regularly bought parts & tools from Kenny at Philadelphialuthier for years. Great prices, service and easy no questions return/swap/refund when I bought the wrong things. Cheaper postage than anyone. Prompt delivery and I've never paid duty.

Daz


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I've bought stuff from Philadelphia Tools once, via ebay, and never again. 

I got sent a message with tracking information that was wrong. When I questioned them because the delivery wasn't moving, they gave me the correct tracking site and number. 

When I gave them a "neutral" feedback after the parts arrived, they asked me to change it because it wasn't their fault and the feedback affected their rating. I said no, because you sent me wrong info, everything I checked said that it was Philadelphia Luthier Supply, it took a week and me having to push you to give me correct info. 

Kenny's response was that they're a small company, have to take what they're given by eBay and the shipping aggregator, and what really annoyed me was the passive aggressive line: 

_"I guess we deserved the bad rating for being a bad seller. Shame on us. I'm glad you put us in our place." _​
Geez, poor Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies! Their mean customer is being mean to them.


----------



## scotheath (Mar 23, 2020)

Many times over the years, never had any problems.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Same here - ordered from them directly, quick shipping, no problems.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Love Philly Luthiers, ordered from them quite often. Not since covid though, otherwise it was pretty quick, no import or duty fees, quality stuff and usually a few free guitar picks... They ran outta stickers sadly.  

I usually buy there when they have sales on, like July 4th or Thanksgiving, American holidays obviously. Usually when I need stuff I can't find locally, I grab it from there.


----------

